# Tuesday Night Gigging



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, I had Tuesday off so cleaned and put the lights on the boat for a night of gigging. We put in at Sanders Beach at 730 pm and ran to a close spot with a sandy bottomwith rocks. Wind was light out of the northwest. Put the lights in the water and there were so many baitfish we couldn't evan see the bottom in 1.5 feet. We picked up a few mullet and a sheeps head. Tryed another spot around the corner and the water was very clear. Here we found 2 18 inch flounder. Next we ran down to the pass and found great current and the bait was thick. We had a double 14 and 15 inch fish. Then another single Next, we jumped over to Ft Pickens and ran up on a huge school of bull and slot reds feeding on the bait in shallow water:reallycrying (Should have brought the rods) These fish were eating like crazy. No Flounder on Pickens. Popped in the Marley and had a cold one for the ride home. Pulled out the boat at 11pm and cleaned the fish. Sorry No Picts

5 flounder

6 mullet

1 sheepshead


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report Chris - hope everything is well with you and the fam!


----------

